# Cutting Cable - Android Mini PC vs. Mini ITX PC vs. Roku



## FUqer (May 6, 2013)

What is the best option for replacing cable - Mini Android PC or Mini ITX or Roku?

Here is some information. I am looking for answers myself but also others may find some of my research helpful.

I have 3 720P Plasma HD TVs , two upstairs and one downstairs. The two upstairs are connected through separate xbox 360's.

I am looking for something with wifi for downstairs. I could move one of the xbox consoles downstairs because one of the upstairs tv's is connected directly to my computer. I just prefer to keep my xbox in my man cave and not move it. 

I have Hulu and Netflix subscriptions. But Hulu does not have every TV show my wife wants. 

So what I want to do is to get a device that can get a website like project free tv,netflix,hulu+ and youtube and also has great wifi connectivity. 

My connection from speedtest.net is 20.89 Mbps Dowload and 0.89 Mbps Upload through Time Warner. 

*Option 1*: *Android Mini PC - $40-$60*

I just recently found out about these during my research and for some reason this is the option my wife seems to prefer although she knows next to nothing about it. 

As far as I can tell you just connect it to your TV using HDMI and it basically acts as a HTPC. I know you can use Youtube and I have a link to a script for XBMC to use Project Free TV.
Link To Script Here

I already have a wireless keyboard and mouse to use for it.

So my questions concerning this device are.

Does this support XBMC so I can use that script?
Can I use Netflix and Hulu+ ?
Does anyone have any experience with these devices, such as connectivity?

Here are some of these devices I am considering, please feel free to suggest others.

iPazzPort Family Bundle

MK808 Mini PC
_____________________________________

*Option 2*: *Mini ITX - $135-$155*

Another new device I just recently came across. The features seems the same as the Mini Android device above, it's just bigger and seems to be the most expensive of the three options. So my questions are basically the same.

Does it support XBMC?
YouTube, Netflix, and Hulu+ ?
Does anyone have any experience with these devices, such as connectivity?
What would make this device the best option vs the others.

Here are some of these devices I am considering, please feel free to suggest others. I would also need a case and a power supply, already included in the estimated total price above.

NM70 Mini ITX

ECS Elitegroup Mini ITX

Cooler Master Elite 120

M350 Universal Mini-ITX
________________________________________

*Option 3*: *Roku - $50-$100*

One of the most common devices and the easiest. You get Netflix and Hulu+ and some crappy free channels. But, you also have access to other private channels which allow you to view youtube videos. There is also PlayOn, which allows you access to tons of other channels and scripts such as Project Free TV. PlayOn does cost $50 for a lifetime subscription. You can also use PlayOn on game consoles, mobile phones, and tablets.

Here are some questions for Roku and PlayOn:

Anyone have any experience with a Roku?
How is the wifi connectivity considering my internet speed posted above.

Anyone have experience with PlayOn?
Can you use scripts, such as the Project Free Tv linked above, using PlayOn Lite, the free version?

I am considering the Roku LT for $50 since I only have 720P but I may just spend another $10 and get the Roku 2 XS. Please let me know if you have any other suggestions.
________________________________________

I wanted to get opinions on using a Droid X2 with HDMI and video out and 1080P playback as a HTPC? They basically have the same specs as a Android Mini PC. Would this possible work and what kind of content could I get?

So there you go if you're bored or you like helping people I sure would appreciate any advice. Sorry this was so long, I wanted to be as detailed as possible, thanks for reading.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

I would go for option 1.

I bought the MK809 Android 4.1 mini PC recently, along with a Rii mini i8 wireless keyboard, just to see how good it would be (I'm not a home theater expert by any means). Does a great job, and you can add a 32gb flash memory card for extra storage or plug in an external drive.

Supports XBMC and similar. Don't know about Netflix or Hulu, but there should be plenty of people using these devices by now, so you should be able to find this out from their forums.

No problems with it so far after 3 weeks. Live streaming depends on the quality of your internet connection, but you should be ok judging by your speedtest results.


----------



## superartsy (Jun 5, 2013)

Original Poster -I am currently contemplating this same thing? Mini Pc or Roku? What didd you decide?

Also I have read issues with screen resolution etc of mini pc. Have you guys had the samE?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

superartsy said:


> Original Poster -I am currently contemplating this same thing? Mini Pc or Roku? What didd you decide?
> 
> Also I have read issues with screen resolution etc of mini pc. Have you guys had the samE?


I don't see how that would be an issue. Assuming you are using new(er) hardware with HDMI output, then there shouldn't be any display issues.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

based on your needs I would suggesta computers. You have more options to watch different shows than any other device. You can get to websites that are not available through gaming consoles or streaming boxes. 

Personally I purchased a cheap walmart computer (300 bucks) for each tv and they paid for themselves in year by not having cable. I use wireless adapters to connect to the router. So far I have not had any buffering issues and I have been doing this for several years now. 

I had playon for a while. The scripts for different channels are terrible. I dropped them after six months before going the pc route.


----------

